# First Hollow Form



## mrcook4570 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lignum vitae with a macassar ebony collar.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 29, 2007)

Stan that is absolutly beautiful, it really is fantastic work! [][]


----------



## bradh (Apr 29, 2007)

Beatifully done !!!!


----------



## papaturner (Apr 29, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! You`ve got it togeather!    Peeey


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 29, 2007)

A work of 'art' Stan. Looks incredible from this side of the border.

Regards,

-Peter-[]


----------



## fiferb (Apr 29, 2007)

WOW![]


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ahh, my favorite wood.  Very nice job Stan.  I like the collar too, with sweeping sides it's very sleek.  I especially like the cross-hatch type graining in Lignum Vitae.  I have loads of it covering my desk.
Rob


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 30, 2007)

Gorgeous. Nice form.


----------



## exoticwo (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice looking piece, good job on first try, I am sure you will be doing more!! You did a great job with the grain oreintation.
If I my suggest, the curve on the side seems to flatten out and even returns out at the foot. Not a big deal but the eye catches things like this and in our minds its an instant like of dislike judgement that takes place. We subconsinously judge thing all the time using all our senses. Anyways, just something to work on if you like.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 30, 2007)

That's a beauty, Stan!  Where did you find a hunk of LV like that!?!?!


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 30, 2007)

Fantastic work!


----------



## awinegar17175442 (Apr 30, 2007)

sweet looking; nice job[8D]


----------



## Rojo22 (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice piece of work!  The wood is fantastic, and the shape and proportions are excellent!


----------



## MDWine (May 1, 2007)

Very nicely done... Nice wood, great color, bet it smelled great!!!

congrats!


----------



## byounghusband (May 1, 2007)

Stan,
That is BEAUTIFUL!!  I hope to manage something like that one of these days!![]
Is that collar all one piece or does the center sit in the ebony rim?


----------



## alamocdc (May 1, 2007)

Oh my, Stan, that is beautimus!


----------



## huntersilver (May 1, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome!


----------



## Pompeyite (May 5, 2007)

Nice one Stan.[8D]


----------

